# Chevy Tahoe 2013



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Any of you own a new Tahoe and can I fit three large crates in it? The second row seats do not come out, and instead they fold up. Even folded they still take up a lot of space. I really want a Tahoe, but I don't know if it's big enough for my needs. If anybody has a newer one, I'd love to know how I might fit three large crates into it. Thanks!

- Erica

PS I'm also considering a Ford Expedition but am really turned off to Fords...due to prior negative experiences. Any recommendations for a vehicle? I do NOT want a mini van, and a 4 wheel drive is a must. I think the Ford is the ONLY one where the seats all go totally flat in the back.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

one of our vehicles is an older expedition. we can actually get 4 crates in it. an xlg next to a lg and then stagger the second set lg next to xlg. (so the xlg crates are on opposite sides) it also has the rear heat and air cond----nice feature & cools the dogs down quick if they have been working. the only thing i dont like about hauling dogs in the expo is that it is so damn high off the ground. beefy 17" tires. hoisting 4 gsds into the back of it makes me hope the ride is a long one so i can rest up 
pjp


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll be looking for the same thing. Any input would be helpful. I require all of the above also: 4x4, 3 dog crates... Thanks all.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Cant give you info on fitting crates into it, since my Tahoe (2012) has permanent dividers (patrol vehicle), but I would never buy one as my POV. Its constantly needing repairs -usually electrical. Its only got 25k on it, altho I admit, its a HARD 25k, but its been needing repairs since 1k.

I have heard it has good crash rating tho. (Wouldnt know that personally!).


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I chose the Expedition EL ( 2008 ) over the Suburban/Yukon XL for this reason. The seats needing to fold up in the chevys just take away too much space.

I made a 4-crate setup for a Rottweiler, 2 Boxers and a GSD. Still have room for a cooler, training equipment and luggage, but the only seats up are the driver and passenger.

Let me know if you'd like to see pictures of our setup.


----------



## Alex Whitelock (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a 2007 Expedition EL - now has 107,563 miles on it ans it has been awesome although 2 earlier expeditions did have issues hence traded them in once warrantee ran out.
I have 2 Kuston Crates over drawers in it and can fit crate on back seat...LOVE it.
Love in VT on class 4 dirt road so need real 4WD. Very safe vehicle.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont have any experience with the new Tahoe, but I have a Chevy Trailblazer (4 wheel drive) that fits two large crates side by side in the rear, and one large crate sideways in front of the other two. It also fits all my gear and one passenger. It has around 140,000 miles on it with only regular maintenance, and a replaced passenger rear wheel bearing. Crappy gas milage, but if you're looking at a 4x4 Tahoe, I suspect that mpg doesnt matter.

One guy I train with has a Ford Excursion. That thing has room for days. Weeks. And power. If I owned my own oil company, I'd own an Excursion.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

I have had great luck with Suburbans. 3 Suburbans, and a GMC Yukon XL, actually. I did have a Tahoe before I went to the Suburbans, though. The extra length of the Suburban comes in handy, and if you are going to have less than desirable mileage, go with the bigger vehicle.

I usually run them up to about 150,000 miles before trading up. One I ran to 175,000, with no major issues on any of them, other than routine maintenance and a few wear items here and there.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Erica. Not sure which Ford vehicles you've had issues w/ in the past, but my brother used to be a Ford auto technician. He reported to me that Ford trucks are the mainstay of their operation. They have several trucking contracts here in the US and elsewhere and take more care in the construction and assembly of their trucks. I know several people who have owned F150 - 350's, Expeditions, Excursions, and I've heard nothing but good things about the vehicles so long as you do the oil changes and tune-ups and whatever other scheduled maintenance they require. The Explorers not so much. I've heard mixed reviews about that vehicle. There's a woman that participates in Schutzhund sport w/ an Excursion. Not only is the truck beautiful, she says she loves it for traveling w/ her dogs and equipment. The only issue w/ all large 4x4's is the gas mileage. The same can be said about the Cheverolet trucks. They make sure their truck line is top notch. I've heard a lot of good things about the Suburbans and Yukons (is that the same vehicle, lol?). So long as you do the maintenance it will last a looooooong time. I've heard mixed reviews regarding Tahoe. Lately more bad than good. Anyways I myself am not a Ford fan, but I am considering purchasing one of their trucks for my next dog mobile. Good luck with your search and keep us posted on what you decide and why if that's not too invasive.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks everybody! Looked at the Tahoe, Suburban, and Expedition today. Talked to a mechanic, and he said he can get the second row seats out of the Suburban. Right now I'm leaning towards that and am getting some quotes. If I couldn't take the second row seats out, I think I'd be going for the Expedition. After seeing the Expedition and Suburban, I really think the Tahoe is going to be too small...even if I can get the second row seats out. Looks like I've narrowed it to the Expedition and Suburban...with the Suburban leading if I can indeed get those seats out. A friend has a 2010 Suburban and had a private mechanic take the second row seats out. She loves it and says she has 2 large crates in it sitting side by side with a third crate behind the driver/passenger. I have another friend who has had 2 Expeditions and raves on and on about how great it is. I think either one of them would be a good choice for me.. pending those Suburban seats and if I can indeed get them out.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

I am currently running the 99 suburban, the tahoe is better to fit two crates side by side in it, cause the suburban has the tire in the back.
Mine is getting old and sooner or later i have to replace it. the seats fold flat, with the second row out. I need to fit 4 crates. they currently somehat do.
How is the new suburban/tahoe, is the tire still in there? Do two crates fit side by side in the back? i know the angle of the sides has changed in the models after 99.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Getting a Suburban and picking it up Thursday.  I spoke with them about having a mechanic take out the second row seats. (Third row comes out automatically.) They said no problem! They are going to take them out for me ahead of time before I pick it up. I think it's just a matter of lifting up the carpet and unbolting the frame. One dealer told me it wasn't possible and looked at me like I had 3 heads when I said I wanted to take out the second row seats. I then went to a couple more dealers, and they all said no problem.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

You can definitely fit two crates side-by-side in both of them, especially if you get the special SUV crates that are 22 inches wide. Both SUVs (the new ones) have second row seats that fold up, and you lose about a foot of space when they fold. You can also flatten the seats, but then there is a gap between the second and third rows.. and it's not totally flat like in a Ford Expedition. If you take out the second row seats in the Tahoe, I think you can definitely fit two crates side-by-side and a third smaller crate right behind the driver's seat. With the second row seats folded up, I think a third crate would be difficult or impossible.. depending on the size of the crate. When the back seats are folded in both SUVs, you do not see the extra tire. I'm not sure where it's located, but it was not noticeable from the cargo area when seats were down or folded. 

This is the SUV crate that I use. I have two side-by-side in my Xterra. I bought the largest crates. They are narrow but long. My tall, 86 pound Malinois fits, but he's a little cramped. I think you can fit two of these crates in most SUVs. 

http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Side-Double-Plastic-Inches/dp/B000ZLY0KU

Here is a picture where you can see them together..both the large and small crate....

http://www.petcratesdirect.com/mm5/img/midwest/slsuv_2l.jpg



Kat Hunsecker said:


> I am currently running the 99 suburban, the tahoe is better to fit two crates side by side in it, cause the suburban has the tire in the back.
> Mine is getting old and sooner or later i have to replace it. the seats fold flat, with the second row out. I need to fit 4 crates. they currently somehat do.
> How is the new suburban/tahoe, is the tire still in there? Do two crates fit side by side in the back? i know the angle of the sides has changed in the models after 99.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I can fit smaller wire crates. But how is it with vari kennels do they still fit or fit again in the suburban.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nissan Armada, they go flat in as well. Theres other models as well they go flat in, just go out to dealers and pretend you are going to buy and mess wiuth seats.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Nissan Armada, they go flat in as well. Theres other models as well they go flat in, just go out to dealers and pretend you are going to buy and mess wiuth seats.


I looked them over when I bought the old ladies car. They have lousy ratings, crappy mileage and poor resale! Three strikes and your out in my book. The one good thing is because of all the aforementioned you can get pretty good deals on them.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I looked them over when I bought the old ladies car. They have lousy ratings, crappy mileage and poor resale! Three strikes and your out in my book. The one good thing is because of all the aforementioned you can get pretty good deals on them.


I like mine and I only fill up around 23 gallons twice between sc and ny, and my wife has been in a wreck with it and did just fine, to me its worked out well but for others maybe so not so well haha, but to the point i also own a nissan nv 2500 ( new vans and like it to )\\/

plus we travel with at least one mal in a 500 and two adults and two kids worth of luggage for a week to two weeks at a clip comfortably. 

I could also easily put three 500 no problemo. ( w/o luggage of course )


----------

